# Star Wars: Rogue One (Trailer)



## Nicco (7 Aprile 2016)

Spin off di star wars che uscirà il prossimo dicembre.

La storia è cronologicamente ambientata tra il 3° e il 4° film e spiega come i piani della morte nera siano entrati in possesso della ribellione.

Video al secondo post


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Aprile 2016)

I video vanno messi come secondo post.. sono 4 anni che ripetiamo la cosa, ormai...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Aprile 2016)

ho molta molta paura a vederlo... vi prego non fate una porcata


----------



## davoreb (19 Aprile 2016)

ma adesso sempre una donna protagonista?

Io comunque avrei preferito qualcosa tra ep6 ed ep7, cioè non mi interessa molto la storia tra il 3 ed il 4.


----------



## vota DC (20 Aprile 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> ma adesso sempre una donna protagonista?
> 
> Io comunque avrei preferito qualcosa tra ep6 ed ep7, cioè non mi interessa molto la storia tra il 3 ed il 4.



Sarebbe una serie chilometrica tra il 6 e il 7: visto come finisce il 6, come fanno dopo aver sgominato mezzo mondo a trovarsi dopo pochi decenni in quella posizione patetica i vincitori del 6?


----------



## Hellscream (13 Ottobre 2016)

Trailer finale


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Ottobre 2016)

Non sembra male il trailer. Come ha già detto un altro utente, non capisco perché il protagonista debba essere sempre e comunque una donna.


----------



## Coripra (14 Ottobre 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non sembra male il trailer. Come ha già detto un altro utente, non capisco perché il protagonista debba essere sempre e comunque una donna.



per le (dis)pari opportunità


----------



## Nicco (14 Ottobre 2016)

Fare peggio dell'episodio VII sarà dura, spero solo che il fatto sia uno spin off non abbia troppo abbassato la qualità generale.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Dicembre 2016)

È pazzesco. Batte 100 a 0 il VII.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Dicembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> È pazzesco. Batte 100 a 0 il VII.



Non dire nulla  non dire nullaaaaaaa  

Domani vado a vederlo .


----------



## Jaqen (15 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non dire nulla  non dire nullaaaaaaa
> 
> Domani vado a vederlo .



Non lo farei mai. Ma è un misto di emozioni, di gioia, di drammaticità e soprattutto di esaltazione che The Force Awakens non mi ha dato. Per carità, l'episodio VII mi è piaciuto molto.. ma forse perché lo aspettavo da tipo sempre.
Questo film, va oltre il solito binomio Lato Chiaro - Lato Oscuro, Jedi - Sith. Questo è guerriglia contro impero, partigiani contro dittatori, martiri della libertà contro signori oscuri. E' qui, su questo, che Rogue One vince, perché è andato dove gli altri non si sono mai spinti. E poi gli ultimi 2 minuti valgono da soli tutto un film che di per sé era già da mutande croccanti..........


----------



## Coripra (15 Dicembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non lo farei mai. Ma è un misto di emozioni, di gioia, di drammaticità e soprattutto di esaltazione che The Force Awakens non mi ha dato. Per carità, l'episodio VII mi è piaciuto molto.. ma forse perché lo aspettavo da tipo sempre.
> Questo film, va oltre il solito binomio Lato Chiaro - Lato Oscuro, Jedi - Sith. Questo è guerriglia contro impero, partigiani contro dittatori, martiri della libertà contro signori oscuri. E' qui, su questo, che Rogue One vince, perché è andato dove gli altri non si sono mai spinti. E poi gli ultimi 2 minuti valgono da soli tutto un film che di per sé era già da mutande croccanti..........



uau... che belle notizie!
thanks!


----------



## Igniorante (15 Dicembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non lo farei mai. Ma è un misto di emozioni, di gioia, di drammaticità e soprattutto di esaltazione che The Force Awakens non mi ha dato. Per carità, l'episodio VII mi è piaciuto molto.. ma forse perché lo aspettavo da tipo sempre.
> Questo film, va oltre il solito binomio Lato Chiaro - Lato Oscuro, Jedi - Sith. Questo è guerriglia contro impero, partigiani contro dittatori, martiri della libertà contro signori oscuri. E' qui, su questo, che Rogue One vince, perché è andato dove gli altri non si sono mai spinti. E poi gli ultimi 2 minuti valgono da soli tutto un film che di per sé era già da mutande croccanti..........



Cercherò di convincere la mia ragazza ad andare a vederlo  considerando che odia la fantascienza, sarà difficile  anche se episodio VII era piaciuto ad entrambi... Solo che dopo due giorni mi sono accorto che non mi aveva lasciato niente


----------



## Hellscream (15 Dicembre 2016)

Io dovrei andare questa settimana vediamo... certo che ho sentito da più parti che hanno tirato fuori un filmone.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Dicembre 2016)

Bastava vedere i trailer per capire che si trattasse di un filmone anche se la collocazione temporale non m' interessa più di tanto, sarà che aspetto l'episodio VIII...


----------



## Dave (16 Dicembre 2016)

Che dire... mi sono innamorato di questo film...bellissimo! sopra ogni aspettativa!, meglio dell'Ep.VII.. non ho altre parole da dire in più di [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] ... il finale poi mi ha dato un adrelina pazzesca (ho dato un colpo al poggia braccio del cinema  )


----------



## Jaqen (16 Dicembre 2016)

Dave ha scritto:


> Che dire... mi sono innamorato di questo film...bellissimo! sopra ogni aspettativa!, meglio dell'Ep.VII.. non ho altre parole da dire in più di [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] ... il finale poi mi ha dato un adrelina pazzesca (ho dato un colpo al poggia braccio del cinema  )



"Le ribellioni si fondono sulla speranza"


----------



## Dave (16 Dicembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> "Le ribellioni si fondono sulla speranza"





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Vogliamo parlare di questi 40 anni di prese per il culo a Star Wars su come fosse possibile che una stazione spaziale come la Morte Nera avesse una falla del genere? Il motivo l'abbiamo scoperto ieri sera


----------



## Gekyn (16 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Cercherò di convincere la mia ragazza ad andare a vederlo  considerando che odia la fantascienza, sarà difficile  anche se episodio VII era piaciuto ad entrambi... Solo che dopo due giorni mi sono accorto che non mi aveva lasciato niente



Stesso problema ma con una piccola differenza, la mia è moglie......... XD


----------



## Igniorante (16 Dicembre 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Stesso problema ma con una piccola differenza, la mia è moglie......... XD



 capisco benissimo...giusto Inception si salva, con lei...ho il dubbio anche su Interstellar, ma per adesso l'ho visto solo io per i fatti miei di notte mentre lei dormiva


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2016)

Verso natale lo vedrò.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2016)

Sono qui ora , tra 2 ore vi dico cosa ne penso


----------



## ralf (16 Dicembre 2016)

Qualcuno di voi andrà a vederlo alla sala Energia dell'Arcadia di Melzo?


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sono qui ora , tra 2 ore vi dico cosa ne penso



Quindi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Dicembre 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quindi?



1 ora più no che si + 1 ora STRAMEGAFENOMENALE ( da quando iniziano a combattere )

Nel complesso da vedere assolutamente


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Dicembre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Qualcuno di voi andrà a vederlo alla sala Energia dell'Arcadia di Melzo?



Io a Bellinzago


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Dicembre 2016)

Leggo commenti entusiasti... Quindi - forse - andrò a vederlo...

Dopo lo scempio della trilogia prequel e quell'obrorio del VII, onestamente, avevo pensato di smettere di illudermi che potessero fare ancora qualcosa che fosse degno di essere accostato alla vecchia trilogia...


----------



## The Ripper (17 Dicembre 2016)

bellissimo bellissimo
finale maestoso


----------



## davoreb (17 Dicembre 2016)

visto ieri

sicuramente molto meglio dello scempio con fatto con ep. VII, non ho apprezzato la protagonista mentre tutto il resto mi è piaciuto.

di pro ha anche il finale che è veramente fantastico.


----------



## de sica (22 Dicembre 2016)

Visto stasera.. che dire, rispetto all'episodio 7 ( che definirei immondizia) è un capolavoro. La parte iniziale è abbastanza godibile, la seconda parte invece è in linea con ogni episodio di star wars che si rispetti, fenomenale. Anche la partecipazione di personaggi storici è stata, di per sè, garanzia di successo. In generale il film merita un voto di 7.5/8 per me, raccordo perfetto tra il 3 ed il 4 episodio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Dicembre 2016)

Visto.
Di gran lunga superiore a Il Risveglio Della Forza sotto tutti i punti di vista.
E *quella* scena (sapete tutti quale) è una delle migliori sequenze dell'intera saga. Da brividi.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Dicembre 2016)

A me viene solo una cosa da dire: come ridicolizzare Kylo Ren in 20 secondi.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Dicembre 2016)

Visto. Uno Star Wars che si rispetti che rispecchia in toto tutti gli aspetti della saga. Se siete fan questo film non vi deluderà.
Ora, sotto con l'episodio 8.


----------



## Morghot (3 Gennaio 2017)

Visti i commenti molto positivi di rogue one mi è venuta curiosità e per giusto mi son visto il 7 che avevo saltato. 

A me è piaciuto molto il 7 pur con le molte scelte discutibili (quasi tutto il personaggi di kylo ren e le sue azioni) e situazioni meh, però tanto è bastato a mettermi addosso prepotentemente la scimmia di star wars che mi sto risparando in questi giorni tutti i film in ordine di uscita, erano anni ed anni che mi ripromettevo di vederli e finalmente lo sto facendo .

Non vedo l'ora di veder sto rogue one a sto punto asd.


----------



## BB7 (3 Gennaio 2017)

Uno dei migliori Star Wars


----------

